# Deer Bologna



## mrh (Feb 14, 2010)

Got a recipe from a member on the Bradley site for this, so I decided to give it a try. Ordered a couple 4 inch casings and it is in the smoker right now. Boy what a whopper, the recipe makes 10 lbs and it all fit in the one casing!!  Any biger and I couldn't have fit it in the Bradley!  So here is a pic of it when I first started it,  I had to remove the v tray so it would fit. After a hour to dry, I moved the tray behind so there wasn't direct heat from the lamp on one side and the pucks wuold feed.  Here the fiirst pic.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow that is a big case! I wonder how long it will take to get the center of that guy done????


----------



## mrh (Feb 14, 2010)

Well its been 6 hours now and the meat temp is in the low 90's but I am only at 160 deg.chamber now moving things slow so I don't overcook the outside before the center gets done.  I have been moving the temp up every 2 hours by 10 degrees.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks good so far! Can't wait to see how you like it. :)


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes air thats one big casing there for sure. Now I also cann't wait for the finishing Qview either so make sure you post them up now.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 14, 2010)

Thats Huge MRH! I think it will be a long night, but it will be worth it for sure.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 14, 2010)

This should really be great!

10 degrees every 2 hours???
Somebody has a lot more patience than I have!


Bearcarver


----------



## mrh (Feb 14, 2010)

Coming up on 11 hours now meat temp at 120 and smoker moved to 180. So I am hoping it will be done before it's too late.  Maybe I will have to move the temp up a little more yet, we will see how things go.

Mark


----------



## que-ball (Feb 15, 2010)

for trying the big casings.  Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## mrh (Feb 15, 2010)

Finally got done hit 154 at 17 hours total.  The final smoker temp I ended up was 205, I ws getting sleepy so pushed it along.  Right now it is in a lug with snow and water so while it is cooling I figured I would post.  I will have some pics tomorrow of the finished product with more after I get it sliced.  Time for this guy to get some sleep morning will be here too soon!!

Mark


----------



## slim (Feb 15, 2010)

looks good....


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 15, 2010)

It looks great Mark...


----------



## bassman (Feb 15, 2010)

Can hardly wait to see finished pics.  I don't know as I have the patience for a 17 hour smoke though.


----------



## tlzimmerman (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks great, I love all the things you can do sausage wise with deer meat....add this to the list of things to try!


----------



## mrh (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok here are the finished pics for now, more to come when I slice it tomorrow night.  This guys butt is dragging tonight!  One is in a meat lug right after removing from the smoker, with snow and water cooling it down, and the other is me holding the big sucker tonight.









Mark


----------



## c crane (Feb 16, 2010)

can we see the recipe????


----------



## mrh (Feb 16, 2010)

The recipe is in the book "Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing"

Deer Bologna
For German Bologna use Lean Beef instead of venison
For 10 lbs:

7 lbs venison
3 lbs pork butts
1 tsp ground white pepper
3 Tbs ground mustard
1 Tbs ground celery
1 tsp ground nutmeg
1 tsp ground coriander
1 tsp garlic powder
4.5 Tbs powdered dextrose
2 cups soy protein concentrate (or Substitute with Non Fat Dry Milk)
2 cups ice water
2 tsp Instacure #1 (DQ Curing salt #1, Prague Powder #1, pink salt)
4 Tbs salt

Grind meat through 3/16' grinder plate. Mix ingredients and distribute evenly, add water as you go. Bologna is usually stuffed into 8" diameter casings but 3.5", 5" or any size that is handy will work too. Hang at room temperature until casings are dry. Place in preheated smoker at 165 degrees. until internal temp reaches 150 degrees. Remove and cool in a water bath until internal temp is brought down to around 90 degrees. This type of bologna is usually not smoked. If you like a more store bought look, be sure to emulsify the meat while grinding.


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 16, 2010)

Awesome!!  Can't wait to see it sliced!


----------



## tlzimmerman (Feb 16, 2010)

Waiting impatiently for pics of the sliced and for an idea of how it turned out!


----------



## mrh (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok here they are the finished pics.  Tastes good still kind of salami like, but it will fit very nice on a slice of bread.  Actually this was half with cheese and the other half plain.  I forgot to throw in the cheese until we had already stuffed the first half so added cheese and finished on the second half.  First pic is all of it sliced up and the second is vacum sealed and ready for the freezer.  Thanks for all the nice comments, Mark


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Feb 17, 2010)

That looks really good! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






from me too cause that looks like quite a task. Gonna have to try that. 

Dave


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Feb 17, 2010)

So the recipe says this is not typically smoked. What is the other option? Steam, boil, bake? Any thoughts?

Dave


----------



## mulepackin (Feb 17, 2010)

Very bold undertaking, and very nice looking finished product. Might have to give this a try.


----------



## salmonclubber (Feb 17, 2010)

Very Nice

Great Job Mark


----------



## davef63 (Feb 17, 2010)

wow,looks outstanding,nice job.
dave


----------

